# N'dras



## Pronoun (May 27, 2008)

N'dras was (sort of still is) a Second Phase Tau Colony. To quote from the codex:

"For reasons unknown, this world was voluntarily abandoned by the Tau nearly half a century ago. The few remaining Tau from N'dras are regarded as being untrustworthy and are generally quicker of temper and brooding countenance."

So, what happened to it? After scouring the first page of results from Google, it seems that GW doesn't have official fluff for it, so you'd have to make a guess based on current fluff.

Most of the Tau there supposedly vanished. The world is now uninhabitable for the Tau, and the Ethereals abandoned it. My favorite answer to what happened is: Necrons. I could try to explain it, but I'm not great at it, so for anyone that cares, Google "N'dras". The first page has quite a few interesting ideas, especially http://forums.relicnews.com/showthread.php?t=95796. 

I'm also trying to come up with a color scheme for them. My first idea is for the main color to be dark gray, their cloth to be black, and their markings to be red. This goes with their angry, spiteful attitude and would probably have their armor painted this way after having being abandoned.

My other idea is to paint them the standard Tau colors, with bits of green camouflage, since N'dras was most likely a paradise for the Tau to want to colonize it in the first place, and probably had lots of trees.


So, what do *you* think happened on N'dras?


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

I blame Khorne.

But I always blame Khorne....


----------



## Pronoun (May 27, 2008)

but i liek khorn D:


----------



## shas'o_mi'ros'kai (Jun 16, 2008)

if you're looking for an N'dras army colour, Dark grey and black is taken by a sept called Kel'shan. I recommend a dark blue armour with a blue-armour complementing colour other than black. 

Since N'dras was voluntarily abandoned, i guess the Tau found no use for this world, quite possibly because of the lack of natural resources or anything valuable on the planet. It may have been unfit for proper colonisation or some sort of phenomena, such as the system's sun blowing up but not consuming the planet, that may have caused the ethereal's decision to abandon the planet.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Or, there could've just been some freaky shit going on there. Like, the magnetic field messes with them somehow, and makes the Tau compulsive liars? Oh, wait, they're xenos scum... they're already compulsive liars, spreading their Greater Good nonsense... 

Things that mess people up on colonies on assorted episodes of Star Trek might be good inspiration, though, in all seriousness. Maybe there's something in the air there that makes them immune to the pheromones of the Ethereals, which is why they're not trustworthy? Or maybe there's something wonky going on there and they age faster than normal, and due to their shorter lifespans, they gain a different outlook on life and decide that the Tau Empire isn't so great. Or, maybe the planet is just a complete shithole, and they really had nothing to do with it, so they abandoned it. The EMPEROR wouldn't abandon a shithole world... I mean, look at Catachan, it's a hellhole, but people still live there. But that's what makes the Imperium great.


----------



## shas'o_mi'ros'kai (Jun 16, 2008)

> The EMPEROR wouldn't abandon a shithole world... I mean, look at Catachan, it's a hellhole, but people still live there. But that's what makes the Imperium great.


because your emperor is a retard that sits on a chair all day for the past 10000 yrs. the only reason why you have that planet is because all the good planets were taken by everyone else


----------



## O'Shas'Mont'yr (Nov 11, 2009)

Pronoun said:


> N'dras was (sort of still is) a Second Phase Tau Colony. To quote from the codex:
> 
> "For reasons unknown, this world was voluntarily abandoned by the Tau nearly half a century ago. The few remaining Tau from N'dras are regarded as being untrustworthy and are generally quicker of temper and brooding countenance."
> 
> ...



I've read that theory. It's good.
I didn't have one, I was jsut trying to think of one XD

For the colour scheme, I figured that, because it was one of the closest septs to T'au, it would have a similar colour scheme.

I'm painting up an N'dras army, I've talked about it a LOT and I've got a heap of characters for them.
Now, the colours..
I chose Graveyard Earth for the armour, Scab Red overbrushed with Blood Red for te undersuit, and Codex Grey for the sept colour.
The lenses are the standard orange pattern.
Highlights over the Graveyard Earth were done with Bleached Bone, and Skull white over the Codex Grey.

It's darker, and more appealing than the plain brighter-coloured desert scheme of T'au.
N'dras would be, I imagine, a more desolate and canyonous sept than T'au, which is predominately desert, arid.

And, for the heck of it, I made a codex for N'dras. In it, all models have +1 WS. This is because the Tau of N'dras (those that were still there) were angry at the Tau Empire for abandoning them, so they decided to use the main Tau weakness against itself; so they learned how to fight in close combat better.
They have no standard Ethereals, but they can have 2. These two are unique.
One is in Firewarrior Armour, and as such gains a 4+ armour save and can only accompany firewarrior teams.
The other is in an XV88-2 Broadside Battlesuit, even though that is against the standard rules.

This is just the tip of the iceberg XD
Reply to this please. I'd like to hear your opinion to this


----------



## Sebastian_Yarrick (Nov 11, 2009)

The Son of Horus said:


> The EMPEROR wouldn't abandon a shithole world... I mean, look at Catachan, it's a hellhole, but people still live there. But that's what makes the Imperium great.


Someone get this man a medal!!!


I don't think Necrons had much to do with it because there would be some kind of record of it, although that's just what I think. 

Honestly I would tally this one to GW not writing much Tau fluff at all really, although it is fun to throw theories about.


----------



## Mont'yr Shi (Jan 5, 2015)

O'Shas'Mont'yr said:


> Pronoun said:
> 
> 
> > N'dras was (sort of still is) a Second Phase Tau Colony. To quote from the codex:
> ...



What do you think the preferred enemy would be for that army then? I enjoy all of your ideas I'm also looking at making a N'Dras army but I want to make special rules or tactics like the +1 WS because they are mad and what not but I was thinking maybe preferred enemy Necrons if you are following the theory that they ended up reclaiming it? Idk leave your opinion my army color scheme is base white with Dark blue armor and white with grey wash on Cloth and lens is like an electric blue


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm not a Tau player, but from what you've described, why not some sort of deep-seated Chaos taint, like the one that corrupted Caliban? Chaos isn't supposed to care about the Tau due to their virtually non-existent reflection in the Warp, so it doesn't corrupt them alltogether, but does darken the mood while allowing them to still exist. This might explain what caused the Ethereals to abandon the planet altogether and make the remaining Tau so suspect. It might also provide a good foil for getting involved with the Eldar, who always entrap demons, then leave them for someone else to 'discover'.

On the Necron theory, can the younger races awaken a Tomb World, only to have the Necron ignore settlers still on the planet without completely 'cleansing' them? If you're going to field a Tau army from the world, there still has to be enough commerce/industry/population to actually supply the army... and I can't imagine the Necron allowing that to abide.

OK, since I can't stop, the whole embedded Chaos thought would also allow you to draw at least Chaos and Imperial armies down to the world to either bolster or eliminate the nascent threat buried somewhere under the planetary crust... and once you get a good fight going, well, the Orks are just going to have to join in for the fun of it all.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

shas'o_mi'ros'kai said:


> because your emperor is a retard that sits on a chair all day for the past 10000 yrs. the only reason why you have that planet is because all the good planets were taken by everyone else


because everyone brought up on a Deathworld makes a badass soldier and warrior, worth a dozen normal men.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Maybe there's something on the planet that counteracts the influence of the ethereals. It sounds like their nature has reverted to their more warlike, tribal past. The ones that disappeared headed off and joined Farsight, and the ones left are still somewhat immune to the ethereals, leading to their seeming erratic and aggressive behaviour. 

Then again, if the ethereals thought they were immune I'm sure the ships leaving the planet would have suffered some sort of unfortunate accident on the way home, rather than let them reintegrate with general Tau society and possibly cause a taint of some sort.


----------

